# WOW!



## TAK (Sep 9, 2007)

What a mess.... The first time in my Elk hunting life I have never seen an Elk! Not for lack of trying! Up at 5, to the hunting spot by 6 and back to the trailer by 9:30, loaded the trailer and off the god for sakin mountain!

Now I understand everyone has a right to hunt, even the places I hunt, but OMH does there really need to be 300 cow tags for an area that is really as small as the Avitiquin!sp? Besides the Subaru pulling a trailer with wheelers lugging up a hill blocking everyone, lets talk about the freakin Ford Taurus! I ride a wheeler so I don't tear up my truck, but a freaking car! Come on! Ohh and it even gets better, Because of last weeks rain it was rutty and with the tall sage or steep hillside on either side it was nearly impossible to get around. Ohh it might of been the fact it was loaded down with some big beefy dudes.... It only gets better too! I really hope the guy is a member here? So tell me just what the hay is with wearing the WHITE JUMP SUIT? Ya no lie some dude was dressed in all white! Sure he was surronded by an army of orange, but really? This is where it gets really good. Just after light me and the boy start off a ridge only to have a red dodge park next to my wheeler. Me thinking nothing of it we continue down. Soon I could hear them behind us. We stopped, wondering really they could not find another place? Did I know them? WTF? The 5 of them continued on, one asked if we seen anything and headed on past. Now this is not a trail head, or even a super special place! It was the end of the road and we just walked down the ridge to overlook a canyon, glass a little, maybe catch some elk out feeding, NOT! Who does this? 

Now back to the 300 tags thing... This is 300 tags during the reg elk hunt, then during the muz hunt then lets not forget the extra drought tags and what about the tags during the months of Nov, Dec and Jan.... Now I did not look up how many tags was issued but if they kill half that it has got to put a dent in the Elk.... I am only talking on the Avitiquin area......


----------



## DallanC (Jan 13, 2009)

LOL I saw that Taurus on top. Sorry man, I have no idea what "normal" is up there but I was surprised at the number of huge camp's setup, let alone Razer's racing up and down every ridge. I would be surprised if it was only 300 tags, I would have guessed much much more due to the number of "wives" I saw packing rifles along with their husbands. Saw one group pass me, husband and wife both with rifles, then maybe 5-6 kids all in orange and packing rifles... I thought holy crap thats alot of $$$ in tags. Saw 1 single dead elk.


-DallanC


----------



## ultramagfan2000 (Nov 27, 2009)

I totally understand your frustration TAK. the opener of the muzzy hunt was a circus with the main attraction being 3 4Wheelers pulling a 2 wheel drive pickup with trailer all the way up the right fork. My dad drew a cow tag and refused to go up for another circus today. As for the red dodge was it a newer lifted dodge with a 30 something fat kid driving?


----------



## TAK (Sep 9, 2007)

ultramagfan2000 said:


> I totally understand your frustration TAK. the opener of the muzzy hunt was a circus with the main attraction being 3 4Wheelers pulling a 2 wheel drive pickup with trailer all the way up the right fork. My dad drew a cow tag and refused to go up for another circus today. As for the red dodge was it a newer lifted dodge with a 30 something fat kid driving?


LOL! The truck was a 4x4 but scattered the front end! I heard about it.... I was told if you look in that area you can find some tire chains! **** Chevy's!!!!

And I was up there for the ML hunt too. If you thought that was a circus you would have chit yourself today!!!!!! Heck on the ML hunt I thought I had the Mt to myself!


----------



## TAK (Sep 9, 2007)

DallanC said:


> LOL I saw that Taurus on top. Sorry man, I have no idea what "normal" is up there but I was surprised at the number of huge camp's setup, let alone Razer's racing up and down every ridge. I would be surprised if it was only 300 tags, I would have guessed much much more due to the number of "wives" I saw packing rifles along with their husbands. Saw one group pass me, husband and wife both with rifles, then maybe 5-6 kids all in orange and packing rifles... I thought holy crap thats alot of $$$ in tags. Saw 1 single dead elk.
> -DallanC


This is by no means normal!!!!! I've hunted these areas since I was knee high to a grass hopper!

And if you seen a Red and White Rzr haulin some arse... That was me, I was runnin' for my life!

But did you see the Chev Travers? I can almost see the Taurus getting trashed, your out 100 bucks or so, but the High Dollar ride?
OK it is bad of me but I hope for a big wet rain, then about 6 inchs of snow! Then ya hunt alone!


----------



## ultramagfan2000 (Nov 27, 2009)

+1 on the rain and snow


----------



## Huge29 (Sep 17, 2007)

Don't knock it until you try it, the Taurus didn't make Consumer Reports ten most influential cars of the last 25 years by accident! Razor?? Isn't that what women use to shave their panty line?


----------



## RuttCrazed (Sep 7, 2007)

Ha Ha, complaining about all the road hunters? Do you know who complains about road hunters? Other road hunters!!! Get off the ridge and into the canyon and I bet you don't see anyone!

Rut


----------



## BigT (Mar 11, 2011)

That sounds a lot like my experiences used to be up near Smith and Moreshouse east of Oakley. 

We all quit hunting rifle about 7 years ago and switched to muzzy because of it. It used to be for either the general rifle deer or elk it was a literal pumpkin patch everywhere you looked.

One year my brother an I hiked up this horse trail into an area we'd had success in before. It was dark when we got to our spot we liked. When the daylight came, this large clearing was completely surrounded. Didn't think we'd see anything. To my surprise there was in fact a suicide 3-point. My brother and I took cover as all the cross fire took place. That deer had no chance! We packed up and left that day. 

When we would hunt Mud Flat Basin, you used to have to leave at 3-4 am to be in front of the traffic jam on the way up if you wanted to be up there before light. Then of course once you were on top, you'd have to hang out for a while because it wouldn't get light for two hours.

I don't miss those days. The muzzy has been great! I now travel 5 hours from my house, and from thousands of hunters. Still see a few hunters, but a small percentage of what I used to.

As for the road hunters, I agree! They don't really bother me because Im off in the canyons you have to walk to. I will admit I do get annoyed seeing the same blue truck 20 times in one day. And one time, I saw a guy overlooking a hillside from the road on Mud Flat in a recliner he'd taken up with him. That was pretty awesome!


----------



## xxxxxxBirdDogger (Mar 7, 2008)

Funny, there was almost nobody out hunting chukars in the desert yesterday.


----------



## sawsman (Sep 13, 2007)

BigT said:


> ..And one time, I saw a guy overlooking a hillside from the road on Mud Flat in a recliner he'd taken up with him.


 -_O-

..funny thing is, he probably ended up getting an animal, while some of us got blisters on our feet!

Surprised he didn't have a TV set-up. :roll:


----------



## TAK (Sep 9, 2007)

RuttCrazed said:


> Ha Ha, complaining about all the road hunters? Do you know who complains about road hunters? Other road hunters!!! Get off the ridge and into the canyon and I bet you don't see anyone!
> Rut


I am the PRES. of the Elite Road Hunting Club! But that is not my biitch! If I was not mistaken it was like Black Friday at Walmart!


----------



## TAK (Sep 9, 2007)

sawsman said:


> BigT said:
> 
> 
> > ..And one time, I saw a guy overlooking a hillside from the road on Mud Flat in a recliner he'd taken up with him.
> ...


I can relate!!!! All funny aside, I have been very succesful by sitting on my duff. For sure the first few days of a hunt. But the problem is there was/is so many people. It just is not enjoyable. Now saying that I understand everyone has a right to hunt, and I encourage it!


----------



## RuttCrazed (Sep 7, 2007)

TAK said:


> RuttCrazed said:
> 
> 
> > Ha Ha, complaining about all the road hunters? Do you know who complains about road hunters? Other road hunters!!! Get off the ridge and into the canyon and I bet you don't see anyone!
> ...


I remember seeing a wood paneled station wagon on top of Joe's Valley in '88 with a HUGE 4X4 on top of it when I was a kid on the opening day of the rifle deer hunt because there wasn't even frost on the ground that morning. A little weather will keep 3/4 of the Wasatch Front home.

Rut


----------



## Huge29 (Sep 17, 2007)

RuttCrazed said:


> Ha Ha, complaining about all the road hunters? Do you know who complains about road hunters? Other road hunters!!! Get off the ridge and into the canyon and I bet you don't see anyone!
> 
> Rut


Too funny, you have a valid point or two! Welcome back from the dead BTW!


----------



## pelican (Mar 29, 2012)

TAK start duck hunting, problem solved!


----------



## utahgolf (Sep 8, 2007)

with how many tags they've given out and how hard this unit is in general, I think I'll be putting in for manti cow tags from now on. Hard to hike into elk and away from people on the avintaquin, much easier to hike far and get away from people on the manti. I have an early november tag for avintaquin but couldn't believe how many tags they gave away for this.


----------



## Old Fudd (Nov 24, 2007)

Sounds like the Archery Hunt down on the Boulders. I ain't never seen it as bad as it was Opener until Tuesday. Knuckle Heads either ran out of BEERS or Ran Outa BEERS!


----------



## ridgetop (Sep 13, 2007)

Isn't this what everyone is crying for, when it gomes to the gen. deer hunt? Everyone in camp packing a gun and tag in pocket with 4 or 5 generations, all camping and road hunting together. I guess, just not in our hunting spot.


----------



## TAK (Sep 9, 2007)

pelican said:


> TAK start duck hunting, problem solved!


Ducks eat poop! Duck hunting is for the sissy's!


----------



## bwhntr (Sep 12, 2007)

RuttCrazed said:


> Ha Ha, complaining about all the road hunters? Do you know who complains about road hunters? Other road hunters!!! Get off the ridge and into the canyon and I bet you don't see anyone!
> 
> Rut


 :lol: So true...Road hunters and rifle hunters are funny. Combine the two and you get a circus. Love it. :mrgreen:


----------



## Iron Bear (Nov 19, 2008)

This is the kind of crap you will see now that we are trying to make elk the staple big game hunt of Utah. Remember they used to rent riffles out for the deer hunt back in the day. I recall cars road hunting from the tar back then also.


----------



## clean pass through (Nov 26, 2007)

Take vacation and hunt during the week and not on the weekends. With that being said the premisis (sp?) of this post is why I quit rifle hunting.


----------



## TAK (Sep 9, 2007)

Sumbiotch! Now I know why it was so crowded! It was that conference thingy, and the advancements of the "Dish Hopper" you all could just watch it later!


----------



## bwhntr (Sep 12, 2007)

TAK said:


> Sumbiotch! Now I know why it was so crowded! It was that conference thingy, and the advancements of the "Dish Hopper" you all could just watch it later!


I see now...**** Mormons.


----------



## TAK (Sep 9, 2007)

bwhntr said:


> TAK said:
> 
> 
> > Sumbiotch! Now I know why it was so crowded! It was that conference thingy, and the advancements of the "Dish Hopper" you all could just watch it later!
> ...


BINGO! I miss the days all you could not play on Sundays!


----------



## Huge29 (Sep 17, 2007)

TAK must have gotten a new job as a PI and gave up the old gig! I must have missed the change about now being able to hunt on Sundays.


----------



## bwhntr (Sep 12, 2007)

The Mormons ruin everything. I heard they were going to lobby against sugar in donuts.


----------



## RuttCrazed (Sep 7, 2007)

bwhntr said:


> The Mormons ruin everything. I heard they were going to lobby against sugar in donuts.


Their co-eds wont like that! I heard it was OK to eat a dozen donuts by yourself as long as you washed them down with a diet Coke.

Rut


----------



## wapiti67 (Oct 2, 2007)

I'm a mormon


----------



## bwhntr (Sep 12, 2007)

wapiti67 said:


> I'm a mormon


I know..so am I.


----------



## TAK (Sep 9, 2007)

bwhntr said:


> wapiti67 said:
> 
> 
> > I'm a mormon
> ...


Yes he is!!!! And he is the very reason you have to take two mormons with you fishing! You take one and they drink all your beer!


----------



## bwhntr (Sep 12, 2007)

I don't drink ALL your beer...most but not all.


----------



## wapiti67 (Oct 2, 2007)

You're taking the wrong mormon then...I dont ever drink beer and I call elk really good


----------



## TEX-O-BOB (Sep 12, 2007)

Wait a minute, you can call elk?


----------



## bwhntr (Sep 12, 2007)

...


----------



## burge (Sep 11, 2007)

Sounds like my experience as well. Except what ticks me off is all the wheelers and razors that seem to think roads are optional. They drive 200 yards off road to look off a ridge or down closed roads ignoring the closed signs. Not saying its you TAK. And hey, I drive a Chevy.


----------



## utahgolf (Sep 8, 2007)

I loved seeing all the 4 wheeler roads they closed down on the manti! it was awesome seeing wheelers race up and then have to turn around when they saw the blocked off dead end. its really improved things, deer and elk are much more comfortable. I wish they'd do that in more areas.


----------



## TAK (Sep 9, 2007)

TEX-O-BOB said:


> Wait a minute, you can call elk?


Ya just ask him!


----------



## wapiti67 (Oct 2, 2007)

:roll: Dang , brutal


----------



## TEX-O-BOB (Sep 12, 2007)

> Not saying its you TAK.


Oh, it's him! Trust me! TAK is allergic to walking. :O•-:


----------



## TAK (Sep 9, 2007)

TEX-O-BOB said:


> > Not saying its you TAK.
> 
> 
> Oh, it's him! Trust me! TAK is allergic to walking. :O•-:


That all depends.... If there is a reason, sure Y not, but if it is just to say your a great white hunter to walk to the top or bottom of a hill or canyon.... Y? One reason I am going to invent ATV tires with Deer hoof tread! I already have the muffler that sounds like a cow call! o-||


----------



## TAK (Sep 9, 2007)

burge said:


> Sounds like my experience as well. Except what ticks me off is all the wheelers and razors that seem to think roads are optional. They drive 200 yards off road to look off a ridge or down closed roads ignoring the closed signs. Not saying its you TAK. And hey, I drive a Chevy.


It really could have been me! All but I was racing to get off the Mt!


----------



## TAK (Sep 9, 2007)

utahgolf said:


> I loved seeing all the 4 wheeler roads they closed down on the manti! it was awesome seeing wheelers race up and then have to turn around when they saw the blocked off dead end. its really improved things, deer and elk are much more comfortable. I wish they'd do that in more areas.


Are you crazzy! If they did that then it would force all US WHEELER RIDERS to get off and walk... That means that your going to not have all that elbow room! Instead of having them on the roads they might be out in the bush with you. That is every man woman and in Utah 8.6 children... All nuzzled up to you!


----------



## Fishracer (Mar 2, 2009)

I never notice the road hunters. I walk in before sunrise and walk out after sunset. Road hunters dont bother me. I honestly couldnt tell you how many people drive the roads. Its not in me to judge other peoples method of hunting. I also like all the people walking the hills. it pushes a lot of game to me. I have tagged alot of animals running from other hunters.


----------

